# Six years of Hell



## rightone (Mar 11, 2013)

About me:

An engineering graduate, been though a lot of pressure, dark phases, depression, health problems all related to digestive system and more health complication because of treatment of digestive problem for the past 6 years.

My story:

Every problem in nature has an unexpected beginning, and come into our life uninvited, and each of these problem also has a end, but we don't know when and how and we end up losing our whole life searching the answer.

My problem started in late teens when I was under a lot of stress regarding my future and exam. My symptoms started at the age of 19 which were mostly sensation of movement in abdomen( intestinal ) and intestinal bloating. But they vanished soon as my stress reduced.

But my real problem, journey through hell, started when I took admission in university. Regular constipation, intestinal bloating, feeling of blocked intestine, growling stomach, burning sensation......list goes on. Living a normal life others was getting harder day by day. At the same time I was getting depressed, severely stressed, started contemplating suicide every know a then, felt completely trapped inside, felt alone as there was no one to help. All these multiplied my problem several-fold.

My intestine would remain bloated for hours, sometimes for the whole day. It felt like something has tied and twisted my digestive system from inside. I would become very anxious, agitated, could never focus on my work, cannot perform simple university work. Most dreadful time was my mornings. At that time, my whole body would try desperately to have a bowel movement. But instead, I always ended up, incomplete BM , bloated intestine after BM, or constipated. Slowly my mental focus started shifting towards my digestive system. It made my digestive system very nervous. Sometimes when, my body normal, my focus would move abruptly switch towards my digestive system, which in turn create havoc in my digestive system. So actually summing it, my problem was getting more affected by mental state than physical condition.

My fight against IBS:

At first I neglected my problem, and went for aayurvedic treatment (traditional Indian medicine) considering my problem as very minor digestive complication. The medicine did nothing at that time ( but few years later same doctor would cure my problem by half). After some time I visited my first Gastro Doc. And thus started my regular visit to docs and daily popping to 2-3 pills.

Treatment 1:

Doc first put me on some antibiotics and vitamin pills thinks some bacterial infections.

Nothing happened and went again to the Doc, asked to undergo a lot of test, ultrasound, blood, stool, barium enema, followed by hardest one colonoscopy. Nothing was found out, just some inflammation in my larger intestine which was non cancerous and was result of spasm. So was diagnosed that my problem was because of stress, and hence diagnosed with IBS. I was put on Librax, some probiotics and folic acid tabs. The treatment acted magically, ended my problem overnight. I remained normal for 2-3 weeks, went back to univ and so my problem came back , back with vengeance.

Treatment 2:

My problem was back , and current treated didn't help. I was switched to Stelbid tablets. It also didnt help. So again went to next Gastro Doc, in from one of the best hospital in country's . I was put on tests again, lot of blood test, urine, stool, ultrasound and finally endoscope. Doctor confirmed my IBS. Put me on "Amitripitlyne ( anti-depressant)" ,mosapride. Medicines didn't help but instead complicated my problem. I again went to docs , and they increased my dosage. I was sent to a psychiatrist for some sessions. Nothing helped at all and my problem was almost killing me.

Treatment 3:

Finally I left my university, and hoped that change of environment and surroundings might help me. But that didn't happen. By this time, I knew what I was dealing with and what I needed to do. I decided to go for alternate therapy. I went to for acupressure help which gave me some hope but was to too long and tedious and incompetent ( but may help if undergone properly with patience and proper care). So I stopped it, and again went for ayurvedic treatment. It help miraculously, and almost solved 50 percent of problem. I was having proper BM, my intestine was getting less trapped, and I was getting normal slowly. I still needed a final cure before jumping to next stage of my life. So I went to one the best Gastro of my city. He was rude, said my disease is in my mind, and that I needed to stop thinking about it. But now I know he was actually right. He told, " My IBS is 4 year long disease, so I shouldn't expect it to disappear in one day. It will take time. I all depends on me". He prescribed me " Frisium ( Coblazam, it had some side effects on my immune system because of prolonged use ), mostly given to people who suffer from severe anxiety. Along with also gave me digestive supplement. No test, nothing. I took the medicine for 2-3 months. And its effect was like some elixir I felt almost zero bloating, lower instances of incomplete BM feeling, and constipation was gone by the help of digestive supplement.

Present:

My problem has reduced by almost 80 percent, and living a normal life and the only thing remaining is, all because my nervous mind for which I am planning to visit a psychiatrist and go for CBT. My problem still gets aggravated sometimes but I have learned to manage it and ignore it and be involved with regular routine.

I personally think any problem IBS-C, or D they are as dreadful as any other life threatening disease. We don't know if we can completely cure our problem, but solving 99.99 percent of our problem is absolutely possible. We need to believe in ourself, have patience, be positive, and never give up in our fight.


----------



## franciss (Apr 4, 2013)

Great ending and good conclusion


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

hi - i cant speak english good . sorry

rightone your story is mostly like me . my problem started at 19 - 20 years old too when i was in many stress for my university and my girlfriend and ...

my problem start with low noise in my intenstine when i was in my bed for sleep and i wondered about it . then stomach noise started and bloat .

and every day that passed was worse. I got past 4 years and the problem got worst . now i have many stomach and intenstine noise and I have a lot of bloating .

i went many doctors and spent a lot of drugs like amoxcicillin , metronidazole , bismuth , domperidone and something els but I got better in short form and then my problem is back again .

somebody tells me this problems is because of the nervous system and You should go to the psychiatrist , not a gastroenterologist and digestion doctor .

(Nervous Colitis and ...) - he said you have to overcome the depression and neurological problems .Your nervous system and gastrointestinal is dameged and u should take anti-depressant pills and ...

He says his problems is almost treated .

Now I want to go see a psychiatrist .

Do you have an impact?

ty . i am waiting for ur answer ...


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

He prescribed me " Frisium ( Coblazam, it had some side effects on my immune system because of prolonged use ), mostly given to people who suffer from severe anxiety. Along with also gave me digestive supplement. No test, nothing. I took the medicine for 2-3 months. And its effect was like some elixir I felt almost zero bloating, lower instances of incomplete BM feeling, and constipation was gone by the help of digestive supplement.

I CANT MEAN IT .

CAN U SAY ME SIMPLER WHAT U DO AND WHAT U Consumption ؟ digestive supplement like lactol probiotictables ?


----------

